# All American 930 or 941?



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

It is going to be my Mother's Day gift from my dh. 

Please help me decide between the 930 and 941. I'm not worried about clearance space (dh measured). I am concerned about is propane usage. Will the 941 take a lot longer to come up to pressure than the 930?

My thought is that even if it does take a little longer to come up to pressure it still may be more economical (in regards to propane usage) to go with the 941. Right now I have a Mirro, which only holds seven quarts at a time. When we are on a canning marathon it is usually going for hours on end. 

So, which one would you go with?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I personally would rather have 2 smaller ones. My hands down favorite canner is the AA 10.5 quart model. During canning season, I usually use my 21 quart, sometimes together with the 15 quart, but I hate canning large batches at once!


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

CJ said:


> I personally would rather have 2 smaller ones. My hands down favorite canner is the AA 10.5 quart model. During canning season, I usually use my 21 quart, sometimes together with the 15 quart, but I hate canning large batches at once!


 Does it still save much time? This was the main reason for buying a larger one. We love the ease of use with the Mirro, but it takes forever when we do large batches.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I doubt it saves ANY time. I simply hate doing large batches at one time. I will put it off and put it off, whereas as I just do small loads each day, I don't mind so much. Personal preference.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I always do big batches, I feel like it is a better use of my time. Doing 10 pt or 22 pts is only the difference of about 15 min of my time. I do pints much more the quarts, I can always open 2 pints of xyz.......but hate having 1/2 used qts in the fridge.

As far as which AA, I have not suggestions.....I'm a Presto gal, don't care for AA...so I don't know the difference between the two.


----------



## O2BAQUEEN (Jun 11, 2009)

I have the 921AA and love it...I use on a glass top (I know one is not supposed to do so but I have no choice, besides I was in need of a new stove & this was going to be my excuse!) I process a lot in one day through it. I can not give you any ideas on the specific models you listed but I love my AA and wouldnt have any other pressure canner,


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

O2BAQUEEN said:


> I have the 921AA and love it...I use on a glass top (I know one is not supposed to do so but I have no choice, besides I was in need of a new stove & this was going to be my excuse!) I process a lot in one day through it. I can not give you any ideas on the specific models you listed but I love my AA and wouldnt have any other pressure canner,


I also used my 915 AA on my glass top stove! I hated that stove but I had no problems canning on it. The 'brains' that ran the oven went again, so now I have a 'brainless' electric coil stove. Cheap and it cans fine as well. 

As to the OP, I have the small 915, I have a small kitchen and processing more jars would overwhelm me I think. It's also just 2 of us. The only time I wish I had a bigger canner is doing something simple like green beans or carrots.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I like my 21quart size canners they hold 7 quart jars or a double layer of pints . but then I do have several canners and I find that when canning a lot of something using another one or two works better than one giant pot just due to the sheer weight . this usally being at hog / beef or green bean time . i easily am able to lift this size canner .i suppose that if you had many hands to help or the tools to prep huge amounts of food for canning the giant canner would work .


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I decided to go with the 930. 

Arnie: Dh and I tend to can very large amounts at one time. Just to give you an idea; when we harvested the carrots last year we pressure canned 48 pints.


----------



## troyh (May 14, 2014)

I have the all american 21 quart I believe. One of the best purchases I've made. I canned pretty much everything from my garden last fall. You won't regret any all american pressure canner you buy. I have also used mine on a glass top but generally use a propane burner.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Since you already have a Mirro that will hold 7 quarts, I'd get the 941. Having two canners ( or more....ahahahaa....we also have another 7 jar model ) is the best of both worlds.....especially when it comes to LARGE batch canning.....like when green beans come in by the bushel.

We have an OLD National (now Presto) model that holds 7 jars (qt or pint), and the nice thing about the AA941 is that it will do 19-20 quart jars (all jars are NOT the same), and about 30 some pints.

The 941 WILL take longer to heat, and cool down, but not as long as TWO cycles of the smaller canners. 

We use both. The smaller canner fits our stove best..and we often do 'small' runs, like today, few quarts of new potatoes, few pints of carrots.....that you really don't want to drag the 941 out for....

The 941 is too tall to get a jar in AND clear the hood over the stove (big stove, big hood)....so I run it on a small "turkey cooker" burner either in the garage or off the end of the kitchen island.


----------

